
Cringeworthy Job Negotiations: 6 Things to Avoid in Silicon Valley - 11thEarlOfMar
https://42hire.com/cringeworthy-job-negotiations-6-things-to-avoid-in-silicon-valley-cbb5a6821301
======
blacksqr
TL;DR Free markets are only for your employers, not for you or your labor.
Just take what they offer.

------
chrisbennet
"If you want work for cheap companies, do this." (Paraphrased)

